# What is it Mountain or Bob cat



## greyghost (Dec 19, 2010)

THis shot is 20 feet away taken in Nov. the cat is still there but wanting to eliminate him. What is it ?


----------



## Dreamer69 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thats a bobcat for sure.  A big one at that..


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2010)

Bobcat. See that scruff?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 19, 2010)

Bobcat, Why you wanna kill him?


----------



## Badgirl101 (Dec 19, 2010)

Bobcat


----------



## Wetzel (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll say Bobcat.


----------



## Branko (Dec 19, 2010)

A mature Bobcat look at its tail


----------



## Prorain (Dec 19, 2010)

Bob!


----------



## Rabbit Runner94 (Dec 19, 2010)

bobcat


----------



## yoteman (Dec 20, 2010)

bob kitty


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2010)

Bobcat.  Look at the head.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 20, 2010)

It's a Bob Cat, look at the side Cheeks, Mountain Cats don't have this! It's a Old one to---- Wish you would've eliminated it, that's why a lot of small game are missing


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 20, 2010)

It sure would make a good mount.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 20, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> It's a Bob Cat, look at the side Cheeks, Mountain Cats don't have this! It's a Old one to---- Wish you would've eliminated it, that's why a lot of small game are missing


 As Nic said in another thread, Bobcats have been around a long long time and we still have small game. If they were depleting it, it would of happened along time ago!


----------



## hollerin big (Dec 20, 2010)

If there's a season on a animal such as bobcat has one that means the population is plentiful that means shoot it what if we said that it could sure hurt the deer population which it will or the turkey population which it will its a predator take them out when you can if you want to stay number one predator on the list


----------



## j_seph (Dec 20, 2010)

hollerin big said:


> If there's a season on a animal such as bobcat has one that means the population is plentiful that means shoot it what if we said that it could sure hurt the deer population which it will or the turkey population which it will its a predator take them out when you can if you want to stay number one predator on the list


 Post #14
Are you saying that a bobcat is the number one predator on some list?


----------



## hollerin big (Dec 20, 2010)

No not at all as a matter of fact probably down at the bottom of list I was implying that if you see  a predator that has a season and is in season you should shoot it. I would but we all have opinions


----------



## awr72 (Dec 22, 2010)

why is there sportsmen always quick to impose their thoughts on other hunters hunts????????why do people kill a deer just cause it has big antlers ???if you are properly licensed and outfitted by all means shoot him dont worry bout all the naysayers and use your right to legally harvest game,i know a lot of deer hunters who kill for a mount and give the meat away cause they dont eat it,i mean it would be more meaningful than all of them you see smashed on the highway rotting dont pass judgement and see what you do as right and them as wrong put on your big girl panties.and if depleting is the case what animals are deer eating that you have to kill them?


----------



## awr72 (Dec 22, 2010)

abtw bobcats are not endangered we have lots of em elusive yes very few no, why pass judgement on a legal hunters game is all im sayin. seen more than my share of whinefests bout what to kill and not and maybe they dont care bout your opinion just sharing.have a great day and enjoy your hunting whatever it might be.


----------



## brotherslick (Dec 22, 2010)

dead cat if i would have seen it . Young man killed one last year my dogs ran out of a thicket .  Predators need killing nothing preys on them but us


----------



## awr72 (Dec 22, 2010)

and i will say theres a reason all the big time quailhunting plantations buy pen raised birds wonder why ?and turkeys needed reintroduced?had to restock deer too never heard of a predator restocking except maybe the otter but mostly hunts waterways?and wolves up north but there allready fighting bout that.


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2010)

awr72 said:


> and i will say theres a reason all the big time quailhunting plantations buy pen raised birds wonder why ?and turkeys needed reintroduced?had to restock deer too never heard of a predator restocking except maybe the otter but mostly hunts waterways?and wolves up north but there allready fighting bout that.



because we (humans) killed to many of them. it wasnt bobcats...

dont know about the quail so i wont say anything for them, but bobcats and turkey/deer have been living in the same woods for thousands of years just fine.


----------



## awr72 (Dec 22, 2010)

and so whats the problem with harvesting them this was my whole point


----------



## awr72 (Dec 22, 2010)

The eastern wild turkey was found in Georgia's forests long before Columbus ever landed in the "New World."  Wild turkeys were hunted and utilized heavily by Native Americans. William Bartram wrote of seeing large flocks as he traveled across Georgia during the late 1700s. Unfortunately, habitat degradation and unregulated market and subsistence hunting depleted wild turkey numbers during the late 1800s. The turkey population in Georgia reached its lowest point in the very early 1900s. As recently as 1973, Georgia's estimated wild turkey population numbered only 17,000 birds. That year, personnel with the Georgia Department of Natural Resources began an intensive turkey restocking program. Since then, more than 4,856 wild turkeys have been trapped and relocated to over 300 sites across the state. The restoration program, which ended in 1996, along with adequate protection and biologically sound hunting seasons has restored this grand bird to most of its original range.


----------



## awr72 (Dec 22, 2010)

sound hunting seasons is my point


----------



## awr72 (Dec 23, 2010)

if its in season i want to hunt it dont hassle me dnr knows what there doing and im pretty sure killing some bobcats in season wont end their existence thank you


----------



## awr72 (Dec 23, 2010)

White-tailed deer have had a rocky existence since European settlement in the eastern United States. Decades of market hunting, habitat destruction and lack of game laws ultimately exhausted the Georgia deer population by the turn of the 20th century with the exception of a few game preserves.

At this time both laws and attitudes began to shift. In 1937, the creation of the Federal Aid in Wildlife Restoration Act gave deer restocking programs the funding they needed to be successful. Georgia’s restocking program from 1928 until 1992 relocated 4,067 deer from other states and from remnant populations within the state.


----------



## awr72 (Dec 23, 2010)

so why have predators not been restocked bobcats that is? they have survived and have a huntable population so thats it


----------



## awr72 (Dec 23, 2010)

shoot em if u want too


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2010)

awr72 said:


> and so whats the problem with harvesting them this was my whole point


no problem, im just saying that bobcats are not the reason deer and turkey had to be restocked, we are.


awr72 said:


> The eastern wild turkey was found in Georgia's forests long before Columbus ever landed in the "New World."  Wild turkeys were hunted and utilized heavily by Native Americans. William Bartram wrote of seeing large flocks as he traveled across Georgia during the late 1700s. Unfortunately, habitat degradation and unregulated market and subsistence hunting depleted wild turkey numbers during the late 1800s. The turkey population in Georgia reached its lowest point in the very early 1900s. As recently as 1973, Georgia's estimated wild turkey population numbered only 17,000 birds. That year, personnel with the Georgia Department of Natural Resources began an intensive turkey restocking program. Since then, more than 4,856 wild turkeys have been trapped and relocated to over 300 sites across the state. The restoration program, which ended in 1996, along with adequate protection and biologically sound hunting seasons has restored this grand bird to most of its original range.


yep.


awr72 said:


> sound hunting seasons is my point


i am also a hunter, i agree.


awr72 said:


> if its in season i want to hunt it dont hassle me dnr knows what there doing and im pretty sure killing some bobcats in season wont end their existence thank you


im not even sure who this is aimed at since your just randomly posting over and over, but i agree, if everyone follows the regs set by the DNR, the bobcat population should be fine. but, a lot of folks down follow the regs and even brag or admit to it on here. not saying your one of those people, just stating a fact.


awr72 said:


> so why have predators not been restocked bobcats that is? they have survived and have a huntable population so thats it


i dont think bobcats have ever been restocked (have not researched this though) but i dont think they were ever hunted to the level deer and turkey were by humans.



if these posts were aimed at me, i think you missed my point. my point was that bobcats are not the reason turkey and deer had to be restocked like your post indicated, we (humans) were the main cause for that. but with that said i am all for the legal hunting of bobcats. 100% for it.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 23, 2010)

This is why i dont go to the deer hunting forum............


----------



## awr72 (Dec 24, 2010)

i never said predators did  it if im not mistaken,but i did imply predators survived thru thick and thin and i dont see why they cant be hunted?im just sayin


----------



## awr72 (Dec 24, 2010)

the few predator hunters there is will cause no harm thank you just worry bout your truck buck shootouts or whatever


----------



## awr72 (Dec 24, 2010)

and think about the three animals we just discussed well i rest my case,maybe well ummm?kinda like bass is all you hear about i fish for catfish and in some circles thats not popular and i dont care but you know the big bass tournaments and such oh well


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2010)

awr72 said:


> i never said predators did  it if im not mistaken,but i did imply predators survived thru thick and thin and i dont see why they cant be hunted?im just sayin





awr72 said:


> the few predator hunters there is will cause no harm thank you just worry bout your truck buck shootouts or whatever





awr72 said:


> and think about the three animals we just discussed well i rest my case,maybe well ummm?kinda like bass is all you hear about i fish for catfish and in some circles thats not popular and i dont care but you know the big bass tournaments and such oh well



who are you talking to? its hard to understand when you quote no one and randomly post over and over.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 24, 2010)

slip said:


> who are you talking to? its hard to understand when you quote no one and randomly post over and over.



X2!



I think we should just shoot anything that moves and either call it a cull or a nuisance predator and then we can all just kill and be happy.


----------



## chicken cow (Dec 24, 2010)

I wonder if some folks carry a wide assortment of small to large caliber firearms hunting with them and a GA rule book, and when they see a Animal...Do they quickly turn to that page to look at the rules for that animal and if its legal.....BOOM....After reading some posts, that would be my guess. But to each his own.


----------



## awr72 (Dec 28, 2010)

duh


----------



## awr72 (Dec 28, 2010)

x2 guys????????????????


----------



## olcowman (Dec 28, 2010)

awr72 said:


> toilet paper wins i love stupid online debates sresol



This sort of thing is popping up more and more on this forum. I am not sure if it is supposed to be entertaining, humorous, or feeble attempts at pot stirring? What is the point here other than showing that the poster lacks enough intelligence to contribute anything of value to a thread or just a simple display of immaturity?


----------



## awr72 (Dec 28, 2010)

well gee i dont know guess my threads is all that counts


----------



## awr72 (Dec 28, 2010)

and your post did the same thing sir hello???????????


----------



## awr72 (Dec 28, 2010)

ok guys im done ill be the bigger man i removed my ugly posts but i will say what started all this and i will repeat"why ya wanna kill him" we are on a hunting fishing and outdoor type forum so why ask why you wanna kill him ?????you hunt and or fish according to your own tastes why come and chime in when its not asked he was sharing and i respect he wants to remove him oh well armchair hunterbacks sorry greyghost you just asked what it was it was a bobcat


----------



## bigrob82 (Dec 28, 2010)

my oh my some people need to look at what they are doing and see they are acting like a child there are 44 post including mine and over half are from one person that neither answered the question of the poster nor help in any way


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 28, 2010)

bigrob82 said:


> my oh my some people need to look at what they are doing and see they are acting like a child there are 44 post including mine and over half are from one person that neither answered the question of the poster nor help in any way



Maybe he needed some more posts so he can list something in the swap and sell with out being charged a dollar


----------



## tatoxsalad (Dec 30, 2010)

easy boys at least he didnt peddle junk dogs


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 30, 2010)

tatoxsalad said:


> easy boys at least he didnt peddle junk dogs



Who is peddlin culls?


----------



## ELIWAITS (Dec 30, 2010)

its surely a bobcat


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 4, 2011)

Bob cat


----------

